# Motor question.



## ChrisB17 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can this motor take 2 batteries like the traxxas VXL Villenian? Like I know the Trx on you can hook u batteries up to it via a v plug adapter. I want to know if the novak can do the same.

Here is a link to the motor.
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/mongoose_micro/index.html


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I am no expert, but iwould be worried about the voltage of hooking up 2 batteries to it. Unless you were hooking up 2 1cell batteries. But if you were going to do that why wouldn't you just use a 2 cell pack ?


----------



## ChrisB17 (Aug 17, 2009)

Traxxas VXL ECS can take 2 batteries according to the website. It also has a y shape adapter that makes it be able to take 2.


----------

